# HilfePhotoImpact 12



## lara-amel (8. April 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich bin durch etwas googeln auf euer Forum gestossen.
Gut das ich euch gefunden habe...ihr müsst mir bitte unbedingt helfen.
Ich arbeite mit dem Programm Photoimpact 12.
So jetzt zu dem Problem.
Eine Bekannte von mir hat ein Forum eröffnet.
Jetzt wollen wir dort auf der Home-Seite oben direkt ein Bild einfügen mit Text.
Hintergrund ist vorhanden,Bild ist vorhanden....
So der Hintergrund ist nicht animiert aber das Bild was ich dabei einfügen möchte schon.
Wenn ich es abspeicher als Gif-Datei......und wieder neu öffne,ist das Bild nicht mehr animiert!
Kann mir auch jemand sagen wie ich Rahmen aus Glitzer erstelle mit diesem Programm?
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## sandfloh (23. Januar 2009)

hallo 
ich hab zwar gelesen das der beitrag schon älter ist,aber evtl bist du ja
noch an lösungen interessiert.ich bastle auch mit pi,aber mit xl,wobei
der unterschied nur minimal ist.ich könnte dir da nur die photoimpact
bastelschule empfehlen.da kannst du zu verschiedenen bastelprogrammen
aufgaben erledigen nach anleitungen.ich kann dir nur sagen das mir das irre spass macht.hab jetzt schon die pi-grundschule hinter mir.
liebe grüssle heike


----------

